# prädeterminierende Tat (Fichte)



## Stefano Madrid

Da half sich nun Fichte mit der Vorstellung, daß es die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei, die der sittlichen Betätigung durch einen nicht
formalen, sondern Inhalt und individuelle Eigentümlichkeit erzeugenden Schöpfungsakt die ihr notwendige Individualisation entgegen- oder vielmehr mitbringe.

Buenas... tengo esta frase increiblemente complicada. Se trata evidentemente de un texto filosófico. He intentado traducirla (malamente porque no soy español) pero tengo unas cuantas dificultades básicas. ¿Me podeis ayudar?

1) es die prädeterminierende Tat... ¿A qué se refiere este es? 
2) die der sittlichen Betätigung... El artículo die se refiere a Tat? Podríamos por lo tanto traducir: "...que el hecho predeterminante del caracter inteligible es el de la actividad moral..."
3) a partir de "durch einen nicht..." me he perdido...


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Stefano Madrid said:


> Da half sich nun Fichte mit der Vorstellung, daß es die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei, die der sittlichen Betätigung durch einen nicht
> formalen, sondern Inhalt und individuelle Eigentümlichkeit erzeugenden Schöpfungsakt die ihr notwendige Individualisation entgegen- oder vielmehr mitbringe.



¡Buen día, Stefano! A ver, yo lo traduciría así:

_Entonces, Fichte se ayudó con la idea de que la acción predeterminante propia del carácter inteligible sería aquélla del obrar moral a partir de un acto de creación no formal, sino generador de contenido y peculiaridad individual, el cual le reportaría, mejor aún, le aportaría a dicha acción la necesaria individuación.

_Una pregunta curiosa: ¿De dónde tomaste este pasaje? ¡Saludos!


----------



## Stefano Madrid

Gracias! Se trata de la obra Fichtes Idealismus und die Geschichte, de E. Lask



Doktor Faustus said:


> ¡Buen día, Stefano! A ver, yo lo traduciría así:
> 
> _Entonces, Fichte se ayudó con la idea de que la acción predeterminante propia del carácter inteligible sería aquélla del obrar moral a partir de un acto de creación no formal, sino generador de contenido y peculiaridad individual, el cual le reportaría, mejor aún, le aportaría a dicha acción la necesaria individuación.
> 
> _Una pregunta curiosa: ¿De dónde tomaste este pasaje? ¡Saludos!


----------



## Geviert

> es die prädeterminierende Tat... ¿A qué se refiere este es?



No se refiere a nada desde el punto de vista de la traducción, es una construcción que se llama Korrelat.



> 2) die der sittlichen Betätigung... El artículo die se refiere a Tat?



Sí.



> Da half sich nun Fichte mit der Vorstellung, daß es die  prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei, die der  sittlichen Betätigung durch einen nicht
> formalen, sondern Inhalt und individuelle Eigentümlichkeit erzeugenden  Schöpfungsakt die ihr notwendige Individualisation entgegen- oder  vielmehr mitbringe.




3) a ver si queda más clara la construcción:

Da half sich nun Fichte mit der Vorstellung, daß es die  prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei, die *der*  sittlichen Betätigung [durch...] *die *ihr notwendige Individualisation *entgegen[bringe] *oder  vielmehr *mitbringe*.

es decir la _subordinata _dice:

die Tat bringe der Betätigung die [ihr notwendige] Individuation mit oder vielmehr entgegen.


Mi versión:

_Entonces, Fichte *se sirvió *de la idea de que la acción  predeterminante propia del carácter inteligible sería aquélla *que, a través de* un acto de creación no formal, sino generador de  contenido y peculiaridad individual, mostraría a la actividad moral de tener, *o* mejor aún,  le demostraría de tener, su necesaria individuación._


----------



## Doktor Faustus

> Da half sich nun Fichte mit der Vorstellung, daß es die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei, die *der sittlichen Betätigung* durch _einen _nicht
> formalen, sondern Inhalt und individuelle Eigentümlichkeit erzeugenden _Schöpfungsakt _*die *ihr notwendige Individualisation entgegen- oder vielmehr mitbringe.





> Entonces, Fichte se sirvió de la idea de que la acción predeterminante propia del carácter inteligible sería aquélla* del obrar moral* a partir de _un acto de creación_ no formal, sino generador de contenido y peculiaridad individual, *el cual *le reportaría, mejor aún, le aportaría a dicha acción la necesaria individuación.





Geviert said:


> Entonces, Fichte se sirvió de la idea de que la acción  predeterminante propia del carácter inteligible sería aquélla que, a través de _un acto de creación_ no formal, sino generador de  contenido y peculiaridad individual, mostraría *a la actividad moral* de tener, o mejor aún,  *le* demostraría de tener, su necesaria individuación.



@Geviert
Convengo con vos en que "se sirvió" es una traducción superior a "se ayudó", demasiado pegada a la literalidad del original. De hecho, a mí mismo no me convencía, sin poder encontrar en aquel momento nada mejor que poner. Ahora bien, por lo demás, hay una diferencia de concepto entre nuestras respectivas versiones, que conviene deslindar, a fin de no generarle confusión a Stefano. En particular, diferimos en cuanto a los _referentes _a los cuales se atribuyen los distintos _predicados _de la oración, que en tu caso se encuentran invertidos.
La oración cuenta con tres referentes, los cuales destaqué, en sus sucesivas apariciones y alusiones dentro del período, mediante subrayado, *negrita *e _itálica_, respectivamente, a fin de facilitar su detección y comparación entre las distintas versiones. Estos referentes son:

1) die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters
2) *die sittliche Betätigung
*3) _ein Schöpfungsakt
_
So, jetzt schreibe ich auf Deutsch weiter, um am Ausgangssatz zu bleiben. Die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters ist die, der notwendige Individualisation entgegen- bzw. mitgebracht wird. Also, die prädeterminierende Tat ist hier Dativ-Objekt, und nicht die sittliche Betätigung, wie aus deiner Version hervorgeht. Diese ist hingegen Subjekt des Satzes, also Nominativ-Objekt.

Por último, la construcciones "mostrar de tener", "demostrar de tener" no existen en castellano; y aún si las inventásemos, serían traducciones erróneas de "entgegenbringen" y "mitbringen".

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Geviert

Saludos Doktor,

La diferencia de las versiones está en el hecho de que ud. traduce la frase "...sei, die der sittlichen Betätigung..." con un genitivo imaginario (aquélla del obrar moral...), mientra yo con el dativo correspondiente del verbo mitbrigen.

Le pregunto entonces:

1) En el supuesto negado que "die prädeterminierende Tat" sea Dativ-Objekt, ¿cómo se explica ese pronombre relativo "die" en la subordinada "...,die der sittlichen Betätigung..."? ¿No debería ir en dativo según su lectura? 

 Para hacerlo más claro: 

"die" ist hier Relativpronomen mit Bezug auf  "Tat". Auch ersetzbar durch "welche", also: 

"Da half sich nun Fichte mit der  Vorstellung, daß es die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei,  WELCHE *der sittlichen Betätigung* ..."


2) Si "die sittliche Betätigung" en la frase que nos ocupa es  Nominativ-Objekt como afirma, ¿por qué aparece con ese "der" en la  forma  "*der sittlichen Betätigung*"?  Ud. dirá porque es el genitivo de "Tat" a través de la relativa. No  olvidemos que mitbringen respeta también la forma Nom. + Verb + Dativ +  Akk. Por ejemplo:

*die* Tat bringe *der* Betätigung *die* [ihr notwendige]    Individuation mit oder vielmehr entgegen.


3) Sobre la forma "demostrar de tener" tiene razón. Es una contaminación con la forma italiana "dimostrare di avere" (stefano comprenderá). Retomo la versión en esa parte cuando sean claros los puntos anteriores.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Estimado Geviert:

Efectivamente, yo interpreté la expresión "der sittlichen Betätigung" como un genitivo. Esto es así, pues mi lectura fue que había dos períodos relativos, uno nominal con genitivo ("die der sittlichen Betätigung durch einen nicht formalen, sondern Inhalt und individuelle Eigentümlichkeit erzeugenden Schöpfungsakt"), otro verbal con dativo ("die ihr notwendige Individualisation entgegen- oder vielmehr mitbringe"). Ahora bien, luego de haber leído tu último aporte, y considerando particularmente el uso de comas en el pasaje original, debo decirte que me has convencido. En efecto, falta una coma delante de "die ihr notwendige...", y eso convierte a ese "die" en artículo del objeto directo, no en pronombre relativo. Para que entendás mi lectura, más enrevesada, te propongo este ejemplo:

"Die von mir gegessene Birne ist die des letzten Baumes im Garten, der ihr einen so hervorragenden Geschmack verleiht."

Pero claro, como dije, esta lectura mía exige un ordenamiento distinto de las comas. Saludos y gracias por este enriquecedor intercambio.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

Claro, el análisis es legítimo y déjame decirte que me dejaste pensando un buen rato para comprender dónde no concordábamos. Por suerte el alemán es como las matemáticas: se tiene que resolver esa ecuación de todas maneras, de lo contrario la culpa es nuestra  

Ahora bien, la construcción de tu ejemplo (die des letzten Baumes im Garten) es sin duda legítima y conocida, pero nota que en tu ejemplo tiene función nominal genitiva, pero no *pronominal *relativa, como lo tiene nuestra frase original con "welche". Esta función pronominal relativa hace que la frase se vuelva Nebensatz, mientras esa relativa nominal con genitivo no genera ningún cambio subordinante (en ese caso necesitaríamos un "...,dessen...", "...,deren...).

Con la coma, claro, puede parecer un inciso al interior de la frase (como imagino lo pensaste), pero el autor no la pone luego de Schöpfungsakt para evitar precisamente ese riesgo.

Al final, ¿cómo sería tu versión española retocada? era muy buena en la forma (sobre ese reportar / aportar se puede discutir, pero queda). 

Saludo


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Coincido con tus observaciones. Hay que ver que el uso de la coma en alemán, a diferencia del castellano, es estricto, pues de él depende la separación entre dos oraciones. En este caso, de una principal y otra relativa; asimismo, su omisión indica que continuamos dentro de la misma oración.



> Da half sich nun Fichte mit der Vorstellung, daß es die prädeterminierende Tat des intelligiblen Charakters sei, die der sittlichen Betätigung durch einen nicht
> formalen, sondern Inhalt und individuelle Eigentümlichkeit erzeugenden Schöpfungsakt die ihr notwendige Individualisation entgegen- oder vielmehr mitbringe.





> _Entonces, Fichte se sirvió de la idea de que la acción predeterminante propia del carácter inteligible sería aquella que, por virtud de un acto de creación no formal, sino generador de contenido y peculiaridad individual, le reportaría, o mejor aún, le aportaría al obrar moral su necesaria individuación._


Así dejaría mi versión definitiva, como verás, apenas diferente de la tuya. ¡Hasta la próxima!


----------

